# Trek 820 or Trek 3700 - Entry level Bike??????



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

What do you think for an entry level bike - if I can get a 2007 Trek 820 for less than $200 or a 2007 Trek 3700 for $230? I plan on nothing agressive, riding 2 tracks, bike trails. What do you think about either of these bikes? Which would be a better buy? Thanks


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had a 3700 for the last year and it has taken a beating. The only thing I've had to change was the bottom bracket. Pretty good bike for the price. I would change the seat.


----------



## EricfromLA (Oct 21, 2007)

My buddy has the 3700. I asked him this exact question and he said the 820 is heavy. Thats why he bought the 3700. Where can you get the 3700 for $230?


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

both are nearly equal. try to ride both to see if you can notice any differances between the two. just buy one and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I have ridden my 3700 for a couple of years. It has held up extremely well. I did bend a wheel and had to replace it. I got a wheelset on e-bay for discs. I bent the riser bar and replaced that with a flatbar. Now just this weekend I blew out my bottom bracket. Other than that for 3 years of riding it has held up awesome. 

Deffinitely want to replace that saddle though! That thing was terrible!


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow after work. I like the 3700 - I know the 820 is steel and heavier. I have a Trek 7100 hybrid and think they're a good quality line of bikes. And its a great price, don't think I can pass it up.


----------



## wadegreene (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a 820 if you ride hard at all you'll be upgrading the bike in a month. The crank has rivets instead of bolts so if you bend a chainring you have to replace the whole crank and the wheels need to be trued alot.


----------



## Vargas (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the 820 and I had the exact same dilemma as you. The 820 won due to price. Part of me wishes I had gone up to the 3700 but the other part of me doesn't care because I only really ride on weekends and I didn't need to spend the extra money. 

For trails and how I ride, I'm more than pleased with my choice. But yeah, it is a little heavy.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

i have a 3700 and my dad has the 820 .... everything is exactly the same except for the frame material....honestly if u have the extra 30 bux...u might as well save a few pounds....


----------

